# Do your Top 25 at UnikGamer.com!



## Furious George (Jan 25, 2012)

This web site is awesome... the closest thing a gamer has to Facebook. 



In this website you sign up, put a top 25 (or Top 10, Top 5, its really up to you) and add it to a huge database of thousands of other top 25's from gamers around the globe. The idea is not only to connect with other gamers but to get a kind of consensus on what is the greatest games of all-time based on popular collective opinion (guess whose on top? )

They also have plenty of other Top list you can make... like Top SNES Games, Top Video Game Soundtrack or Top Games of the 2000's.

*Registering and making a Top 25 is faster than you think.* The site's interface is really clever. 

-----------------

Here is my top 25. WARNING: It is awesome. 



What would your top 25 look like?

When you're done with your profile, post your "Top lists" here. Really interested in what some of you losers come up with.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 25, 2012)

There is a thread on this, probably lost somewhere in the abyss of the GD.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 25, 2012)

I know. That's how I first signed up.  

The thing is impossible to find though and it is over a year old.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 25, 2012)

I put down Diablo II, and now I can't think of anything


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 25, 2012)

You beat me to making a new thread on this

Kept debating whether to make a new thread or necro the old. Anyways, heres my list as of now, changed quite a lot since the last time I posted it:


----------



## Gnome (Jan 25, 2012)

Developing more lists atm.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 25, 2012)

Well this'll be a fucked up and warped list.


----------



## Esura (Jan 25, 2012)

Working on mines now. This is fucking hard, there is so many games I want to put on my list.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 25, 2012)

waiting on Esua's list.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 25, 2012)

zenieth said:


> waiting on Esua's list.



It should be "good".


----------



## Papissama (Jan 25, 2012)

Here's an actual video that shows how the ranking is done on the site 

[YOUTUBE]cKBPwyRvWxw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 25, 2012)

I probably could make a full Top 25 if I was willing to just keep putting games fromt eh same franchise on there. i could add FFVII, FFIV, Xenosaga III, Soul Reaver, Resident Evil 4 and so-on but that just seems dull. I tried to make my list a bit more diverse while also picking the games I genuinely like the most.

Hope you appreciate my #1 Game of All Time, FG.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2012)

I remember this site.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 25, 2012)

Miss Goobette said:


>



Ahhh shit, Zoombini's.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 25, 2012)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> You beat me to making a new thread on this
> 
> Kept debating whether to make a new thread or necro the old. Anyways, heres my list as of now, changed quite a lot since the last time I posted it:



Well, this list is pretty awesome.... Almost too awesome. Who do you think you are? I'll have to dock you 1 letter grade to keep your cockiness in check. 

*B+* 



Gnome said:


> Developing more lists atm.



Didn't expect Ocarina of Time to be so high on your list. I'm surprised. ... I don't like surprises. 

*75/100*



Miss Goobette said:


>



A list that has Bioshock 2 but no original Bioshock. This makes me very angry.... you got spunk. You're a gutsy shark and a hot-blooded go-getter.

*11/10*



Zaelapolopollo said:


> I probably could make a full Top 25 if I was willing to just keep putting games fromt eh same franchise on there. i could add FFVII, FFIV, Xenosaga III, Soul Reaver, Resident Evil 4 and so-on but that just seems dull. I tried to make my list a bit more diverse while also picking the games I genuinely like the most.
> 
> *Hope you appreciate my #1 Game of All Time, FG.*





*Ineedscissors61/symbolism*


----------



## zenieth (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2012)

Found my profile.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 25, 2012)

I'll likely be kicking some rpgs out when I play the suikodens and Tactics ogre, Looking at you FFT

edit: forgot my metroids, fuck wrong with me?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 25, 2012)

Another LoD fan!

I'm actually only like 60% through Okami but its already earned its #8 spot, might move up once I beat it. I got Shadow of the Colossus at the same time as I got Okami and will be playing it after I beat Okami. It'll likely make my top 25, from what I've heard and seen of it.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 25, 2012)

LoD is an RPG of kings


----------



## Furious George (Jan 25, 2012)

Okami= Best Zelda rip-off ever. Ironically it was everything Twilight Princess should have been.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 25, 2012)

I'd say Dark Souls is the best new gen zelda


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 25, 2012)

Looking at your list CMX, I realize that I've never played any of the Star Ocean games.

Maybe I should.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 25, 2012)

Star Ocean is a series that is best when you skip every single cutscene


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2012)

Star Ocean is a great series for the gameplay. 

Every single one of the games is fun to play. I even find the stories serviceable, but I'm not an over-analytical douchebag.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 25, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Found my profile.



Points docked for being too gay. 

*0/10*


Points docked for not being gay enough.  

*-1/50*

The Chrono love was a nice touch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2012)

So I'm not too gay since I have no points docked?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 25, 2012)

I thought I was pretty gay


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 25, 2012)

I'll get on this at some point

gonna take a while to place shit so


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2012)

Not sure I can do this.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2012)

Christ CMX you are old 1981?


----------



## Furious George (Jan 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> Not sure I can do this.



Believe in yourself.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Christ CMX you are old 1981?


 Bitch, please.

30 is the new 17.


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Believe in yourself.



I can't pick a damn top 5. Or top 10.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jan 25, 2012)

Gave it a try, man is it difficult to choose though..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2012)

It's easy since I've been honing my list for 25 years.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 25, 2012)

read he can't remember anything new so he's got nothing to remember


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Bitch, please.
> 
> 30 is the new 17.



you aren't 30 you are lying to yourself.


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2012)

Maybe needs some tweaking, but for the most part...

And ignore other lists on my profile. Those were hasty and never fixed.  Forgot I had this account.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 25, 2012)

That's a pretty cool list, didn't take you for such a big RPG guy, Krory


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2012)

I've always liked RPGs, but I grew tired of stagnant JRPGs that are never going anywhere and provide no unique twist to the generic JRPG format anymore, which is why I've moved on to WRPGs. Albeit much the same in terms of similarities within genre, WRPGs at least offer me aspects that keep me interested such as larger character customization and the likes.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 25, 2012)

have you touched the SMT franchise.

They might be what you need on the JRPG front.


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2012)

I've tried playing Persona 3 and Persona 4, if that counts. Didn't like them.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 25, 2012)

Alan Wake over SH2 in your list is rather surprising Krory. You share fairly similar tastes to me and I've seen the game in the bargain bin at K-mart, so I think I'll pick it up next time I go. Almost got it a few times before but just wasn't sure.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> I've tried playing Persona 3 and Persona 4, if that counts. Didn't like them.



those two really aren't standard SMT fare.


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2012)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Alan Wake over SH2 in your list is rather surprising Krory. You share fairly similar tastes to me and I've seen the game in the bargain bin at K-mart, so I think I'll pick it up next time I go. Almost got it a few times before but just wasn't sure.



It's not a very well-liked game as far as I know, but I enjoyed it greatly. That's just me. A lot of more-respected people than I, such as crazymtf, will tell you otherwise. It's all a matter of opinion and mine can be pretty bizarre at times. I liked the "classic" feel of Alan Wake and what a lot of people credit as faults are things I enjoyed (such as Alan Wake, the main character, being just an awful person and the bizarre writing that so many people found hackneyed - which was on purpose - or just downright confusing).

I love the game to death but it's not something I would often tell people "OMFG, go out and play right now!" because I know a lot of people won't enjoy it. Just a guilty pleasure of mine.

A PC version of the game is coming soon if you want to be a pirate instead, though.




zenieth said:


> those two really aren't standard SMT fare.



Good, because the overall writing for that game was just downright fucking atrocious.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah P4's story was really simple and P3 didn't have one at all.


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh good, I thought it was just me. That's how most JRPGs play out to me anymore. I'm not even sure they're trying anymore.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's not a very well-liked game as far as I know, but I enjoyed it greatly. That's just me. A lot of more-respected people than I, such as crazymtf, will tell you otherwise.


Well for the record, I respect your opinions more than his(though not more than FG's)



> It's all a matter of opinion and mine can be pretty bizarre at times. I liked the "classic" feel of Alan Wake *and what a lot of people credit as faults are things I enjoyed* (such as Alan Wake, the main character, being just an awful person and the bizarre writing that so many people found hackneyed - which was on purpose - or just downright confusing).


Bizarre is fine by me and as for the bolded, the things I consider Majora's Mask greatest successes are considered flaws by a good deal of people. Some people just can't see the point behind an idea.



> I love the game to death but it's not something I would often tell people "OMFG, go out and play right now!" because I know a lot of people won't enjoy it. Just a guilty pleasure of mine.
> 
> A PC version of the game is coming soon if you want to be a pirate instead, though.


I can get it for pretty cheap and I don't really do pirating.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> you aren't 30 you are lying to yourself.


Sure I am. Of course I'll be 31 later this year, but... 


Krory said:


> Maybe needs some tweaking, but for the most part...
> 
> And ignore other lists on my profile. Those were hasty and never fixed.  Forgot I had this account.


 You liked LoD that much?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 25, 2012)

CMX, once more

It's because you're old.


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sure I am. Of course I'll be 31 later this year, but...
> 
> You liked LoD that much?



LoD?  Wut?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 25, 2012)

Krory are you a woman?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah, it's a woman. Women always have bad taste.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> I love the game to death but it's not something I would often tell people "OMFG, go out and play right now!" because I know a lot of people won't enjoy it. Just a guilty pleasure of mine.



*
*Remedy game*

*Guilty pleasure**

You used to be cool, man.


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Krory are you a woman?



Probably.




Deathbringerpt said:


> *
> *Remedy game*
> 
> *Guilty pleasure**
> ...



No. I didn't.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 25, 2012)

still waiting on Esua's list.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jan 25, 2012)

here .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2012)

zenieth said:


> still waiting on Esua's list.



should be a hoot.


zenieth said:


> Krory are you a woman?



Krory is an anomaly neither man or woman like a ken doll.


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2012)

I still don't know what LoD is.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 25, 2012)

Legend of Dragoon


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2012)

But... it wasn't on my list...


----------



## zenieth (Jan 25, 2012)

It's CMX

Alzheimer's, Krory.


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh, okay.

That makes much more sense.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 25, 2012)

Created an account and done my favorites.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 25, 2012)

The picture for Star Ocean second story looks like Who Wants to be a Millionaire, its tripping me up man.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 25, 2012)

A lot of games I'm sure a lot of people havn't heard of. A lot of games people will tell me are over-rated. I don't care. All of the games on the list had a big impact on me.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 25, 2012)

I was going to talk shit about FFVII and KH(I probably should), but then I saw the rest of the list wasn't so bad.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 25, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I was going to talk shit about FFVII and KH(I probably should), but then I saw the rest of the list wasn't so bad.



Yeah KH is too high on the list looking back on it.

FF7 you can give me crap on as everyone does, but it was my first rpg ever and I invested so much time into that game as a kid. Never felt more satisfied after beating a game.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 25, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Star Ocean is a series that is best when you skip every single cutscene



You must be thinking of SO4. SO2 was essentially the IS of Star Ocean.



Krory said:


> I've tried playing Persona 3 and Persona 4, if that counts. Didn't like them.



No wonder. You need the darkness that is the main SMT games. You can start with Nocturne and plus there's Digital Devil Saga. The Devil Summoner games for PS2 are pretty fun and at least a bit more different.

Blogged a bit on Devil Summoner.


----------



## God Hand (Jan 25, 2012)

I cant believe Mass Effect 2 is #2........:toliet

Its a good game, but seriously, #2?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes.

Seriously.


----------



## Helix (Jan 25, 2012)

changed a lot since the time I made it one or two years ago.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 25, 2012)

I like it, except for Resident Evil 5 > 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 25, 2012)

Badalight said:


> I like it, except for Resident Evil 5 > 4



i just had much more fun with RE5 because of co-op..


----------



## Helix (Jan 25, 2012)

Khris said:


> i just had much more fun with RE5 because of co-op..



Co-op makes every game better (as long as it's a human partner).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 25, 2012)

Helix said:


> Co-op makes every game better (as long as it's a human partner).



probably.. thats why i liked Rayman Origins as well(underrated game)... and yeah, AI co-op sucks


----------



## Badalight (Jan 25, 2012)

Alright, I guess I can see that. I do have more fun when I'm playing co-op with my friends. Sucks that split-screen gaming is slowly dying though.


----------



## Esura (Jan 25, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Created an account and done my favorites.



Oh god I don't feel so bad now for putting Fate/Stay Night on my list.

And I love the Kokonoe/Tager set man. Where do you get your Blazblue renders at?


----------



## Furious George (Jan 25, 2012)

Icy_eagle said:


> Gave it a try, man is it difficult to choose though..



Super Mario Galaxy, RE4, Oddworld..... you have great taste. This is a really good list.

*4/10*



Krory said:


> Maybe needs some tweaking, but for the most part...
> 
> And ignore other lists on my profile. Those were hasty and never fixed.  Forgot I had this account.



"Hey, look at me, I'm Krory!" 



*F x Infinity*



Dokiz1 said:


> here .



Pretty good list... but why only two words for a post? What's with the rush? Meeting up with a lady friend?  Meeting up with MY lady friend? 

*Jealousy/0*



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Created an account and done my favorites.



Well you have Xenogears so you have me at something of a disadvantage...

All I see is RPGs though. This gives me a bad vibe.. like if you were president of the land you would hide the nation's finances in treasure chests. What if we forget where you put it? THAT'S COUNTER PRODUCTIVE THINKING, RAIDOU! 

**Votes for another candidate*/100*



Badalight said:


> A lot of games I'm sure a lot of people havn't heard of. A lot of games people will tell me are over-rated. I don't care. All of the games on the list had a big impact on me.



Haha I remember Vectorman! Your list was off to a very rocky start but it got better as it went down. Plenty of variety here. I'm watching Top Chef and that also makes me happy. 
*
100/100*


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2012)

Why are you such a dingleberry?


----------



## Furious George (Jan 25, 2012)

I am sorry sir but my critiques are final. Buttering me up with fancy titles won't change my feelings.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm going to butter your biscuit Jorge.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 26, 2012)

Your critiques are all invalidated FG for you have only one LOK game on your list and it's near the bottom.

If you at least move Soul Reaver up the list I can reward you well for I am of noble blood.


----------



## Krory (Jan 26, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I'm going to butter your biscuit Jorge.



Phrases like that really cheese my crackers.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Your critiques are all invalidated FG for you have only one LOK game on your list and it's near the bottom.
> 
> If you at least move Soul Reaver up the list I can reward you well for I am of noble blood.



To get serious on a fo' real tip for second, I think LoK is fine where it is.  

As much as we both adore the game we have to admit that actual gameplay is not its strongest suit. I can't with good conscience put a game with average gameplay too high on a Top Video Game list.

*Gnome:* I bet you won't.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2012)

why do i get a love triangle vibe from Furious George, Krory, and Gnome? not just this time, but apparently every thread in the Gaming Department.. 

just fuck already..


----------



## Krory (Jan 26, 2012)

We already have.


----------



## The World (Jan 26, 2012)

Lists are too mainstream.

I keep all my lists in my head, heart, and sometimes my toilet paper.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2012)

Khris said:


> why do i get a love triangle vibe from Furious George, Krory, and Gnome? not just this time, but apparently every thread in the Gaming Department..
> 
> just fuck already..



You just wish you were in on the bromance. 

seriously tho Khris, a/s/l?



The World said:


> Lists are too mainstream.
> 
> I keep all my lists in my head, heart, and sometimes my toilet paper.



Shut up and make a list.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> Oh god I don't feel so bad now for putting Fate/Stay Night on my list.
> 
> And I love the Kokonoe/Tager set man. Where do you get your Blazblue renders at?



danbooru and zerochan like everyone else.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2012)

Khris said:


> why do i get a love triangle vibe from Furious George, Krory, and Gnome? not just this time, but apparently every thread in the Gaming Department..
> 
> just fuck already..



You want in? Current application fees are $10 a piece, none of the proceeds will be donated to the Make a Wish foundation.


Edit: Oh, I started Brono Trigger, lets see if it can earn a spot.


----------



## Helix (Jan 26, 2012)

Is my list that bad for you to critique FG?


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 26, 2012)

They don't have my #1 game listed, so their site is invalid.

Anyway, until they list it, here's my "thrown together in anger" list


----------



## Helix (Jan 26, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> They don't have my #1 game listed, so their site is invalid.
> 
> Anyway, until they list it, here's my "throw together in anger" list




*Spoiler*: __ 



What's your #1 game then?


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 26, 2012)

And I don't even really like the series it's based on.


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2012)

Is anyone else's top 25s consistent with their other top 10 lists? My lists starting to seem a bit all over the place now. 



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> danbooru and zerochan like everyone else.



I may try zerochan. Danbooru and Gelbooru are starting to become a pain to use for renders because I have to keep wading through a bunch of hentai or shitty drawn artwork for the good shit.

I'm trying to find a render for my Tifa set and....sigh....

@Keollyn

Biker...Mice from Mars? I used to love that shit as a kid.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 26, 2012)

The nostalgia + a game me and my bros played for hours on end made it an easy choice for me.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2012)

Helix said:


> Is my list that bad for you to critique FG?



Oh, I shall critique it. Just waiting for more lists to bunch up. All will be judged.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Oh, I shall critique it. Just waiting for more lists to bunch up. All will be judged.



Someone needs to critique your ass. 

Metroid Prime? The shit is that?

42/Taco


----------



## Krory (Jan 26, 2012)

His list as no variety to it.

0/yawn


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2012)

Metroid Prime marinates my flanks.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2012)

Most anticipated game

>Last Guardian.


----------



## Krory (Jan 26, 2012)

lololololol


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah and The Last Guardian oils my engine, whats your problem?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2012)

Try picking a game that exists


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 26, 2012)

Could be because it's release date is the year 20never.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2012)

A MAN CAN DREAM!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, if he goes to sleep.


----------



## Krory (Jan 26, 2012)

It's funny because Ueda quit.


----------



## God Hand (Jan 26, 2012)

Tough to make a list without Custer's Revenge  wheres my Native American rape???

meh......


----------



## Helix (Jan 26, 2012)

Zatoichi said:


> Tough to make a list without Custer's Revenge  wheres my Native American rape???
> 
> meh......



Shit man, 75 years of gaming experience? You been playing vidya since the Atanasoff?Berry Computer.


----------



## God Hand (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, I pretty much fathered the entire Atari generation, which is obvious as only my defective genes could have created a bunch of people dumb enough to think this was awesome...........


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok, I'm done with my list....finally.



I think I might change some stuff on my top 25 list but I'm satisfied with my other lists.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 26, 2012)

I see MGS4. 



...but I don't see FFXIII.... 



But I do see MGS2.  


I am conflicted.


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2012)

I didn't want to overload my top 25 lists with FF games.

But I made up for that with the other lists that FFXIII dominates.


----------



## God Hand (Jan 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ok, I'm done with my list....finally.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might change some stuff on my top 25 list but I'm satisfied with my other lists.



That is a good list.  I totally forgot about Parasite Eve , that was a great game.  There are just too many games to make a truly acceptable list.


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2012)

Agreed. 

I did other lists too to make up for games I didn't add but the lists seem to vary a bit wildly from the main list. I prefer the smaller lists than the 25 one I did though.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 26, 2012)

but ff13 is horrible


----------



## zenieth (Jan 26, 2012)

I am rather surprised.

I expected a significant amount of more horrible games than that.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2012)

Well this is a surprisingly solid list. Bayonetta hasn't been getting enough love in these lists and RE4 is always nice. Sonic Adventure 2 is a game I also hold dear in my heart. 

But why is Sonic Generations so high on your list? I haven't even played that game so why would you pick it?! Live and Learn, my friend.... Live and Learn.

*2/3*



Helix said:


> changed a lot since the time I made it one or two years ago.



This is probably one of the best lists I've seen from the NF gang. Quite hard to critique in my usual way. 
 

Its not THAT good (don't get cocky you gettin' cocky?) so I won't have to dock you a full letter grade like I did WolfKingKagome on the first page. Still I wouldn't want to give you my best either because seriously who are you?

*firm, platonic handshake/full embrace*



Keollyn said:


> They don't have my #1 game listed, so their site is invalid.
> 
> Anyway, until they list it, here's my "thrown together in anger" list



Another interesting list. Beyond Good and Evil was a great game and Castlevania SOTN will always get my attention.

I've always wanted to play Super Mario RPG and Eternal Darkness but I haven't. I would give you a lower grade for having games I haven't played but you were only following that Khris clown's poor example. You're kinda like a gullible sheep and I like sheep because they don't bite. 
*
9/?0*

The "?" is for your potential.



Zatoichi said:


> Tough to make a list without Custer's Revenge  wheres my Native American rape???
> 
> meh......



I really like this list. Apart from Otogi (funny guy you are) it can be part of my balanced breakfast. Your cool review of MGS3 was like the syrup on my balanced nutritious breakfast.

*If you can post and tell me what I should eat for breakfast within the next business hour I will give you a 9/10.*



Esura said:


> Ok, I'm done with my list....finally.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might change some stuff on my top 25 list but I'm satisfied with my other lists.



Hi Esura. 

Starting with a full 100/100:

Kingdom Hearts 2 as #2.... -99 points.

Okay, we all knew your list would suck but if possible I would like to give it over a 1/100. So lets see if I can find you some points. 

Super Street Fighter IV..... +1

MGS4 exists... - 1 1/2 point


 



*I tried/100*


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2012)

He should get 2 bonus points for Killer 7.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 26, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Its not THAT good (don't get cocky you gettin' cocky?) so I won't have to dock you a full letter grade like I did *WolfKingKagome* on the first page.




How dare you call Kagome a male

Put Tales of Symphonia back in my list. Despite not being better than Dragon Age: Origins I have so many fond memories of playing it with my best friend that it beats it out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2012)

We all knew Esura had bad taste in games, but that list is ridiculous.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 26, 2012)

I voted with my heart and love and some of my brain.


----------



## Krory (Jan 26, 2012)

>Tales of Symphonia
>Not better than Dragon Age

What kind of crack are you smoking and can I get some?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 26, 2012)

Made an attempt for a top 25 this time.



Those 3 will never leave my employment for the first 3 spots. >.>


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I am rather surprised.
> 
> I expected a significant amount of more horrible games than that.



Where are the cripple porn games on his list?

*Spoiler*: __ 




Yea that's Esura right there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2012)

Damn, I need to get that crack pipe some of you are smoking when making your lists. It must be good.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 26, 2012)

mine's not objective


----------



## zenieth (Jan 26, 2012)

EP but no IS?

why Basch?


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Hi Esura.
> 
> Starting with a full 100/100:
> 
> ...


MGS4 and KH2 improves upon their predecessors in such a way that they just deserve the top spot. Aside from the Drive Form making the game a bit easy, KH2 better than KH1 in every way, shape, and form. I also enjoyed playing it more. I originally had KH1 as my second spot until I took this fact in consideration. Similar reasoning for DMC3 placing higher than DMC1 too.

As for MGS4...well we went over this already.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 26, 2012)

zenieth said:


> EP but no IS?
> 
> why Basch?



I like Innocent Sin but Eternal Punishment 

A. Introduced me to the SMT series back in the day
B. Seals the deal on why Persona 2 is awesome

There's a reason why I found Tatsuya cool when he was known as Deja Vu boy.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2012)

It doesn't help that Kingdom Hearts just blows.


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2012)

Whatever you hater, did anyone make other lists besides top 25 of all time?

I did. I went list crazy. These lists shows a bit about what I like and shit.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2012)

My top 10 for 2011 is the only correct list possible.


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2012)

For some reason, half the games I wanted to put on my top 2011 list aren't applicable even though...they fucking came out in 2011...here. So I resorted to filling it with rereleases.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 26, 2012)

when you go into all of his tops

the exceptionally terrible really shines through

I mean Onechanbara

REALLY

FUCKING
REALLY?!

3rd Birthday

you deserve to be shot.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2012)

Made a top influential list.


----------



## Helix (Jan 26, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Its not THAT good (don't get cocky you gettin' cocky?) so I won't have to dock you a full letter grade like I did WolfKingKagome on the first page. Still I wouldn't want to give you my best either because seriously who are you?



I'm the best at what I do.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Making lists.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Like Schindler.

*Spoiler*: __ 



But better.


----------



## The World (Jan 26, 2012)

I can't believe you actually cycled through all that bullshit, you must really have alot of free time.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 26, 2012)

I wanted to see how low Esura's tastes went

but I never expected Onechanbara tier

I mean that exceeds my beliefs

fucking wow


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2012)

Onechanbara isn't even top of the fucking list. I was only adding games I completed, which is why you didn't see any NG games on it. I need to get around to finishing Sigma 2 one of these days though.

Its actually fun on the Wii though. Don't know how I would feel playing it on 360 with a controller though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 26, 2012)

Will fill out one soon.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 26, 2012)

Added top 10 fighters.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> Onechanbara isn't even top of the fucking list. I was only adding games I completed, which is why you didn't see any NG games on it. I need to get around to finishing Sigma 2 one of these days though.
> 
> Its actually fun on the Wii though. Don't know how I would feel playing it on 360 with a controller though.



Try a game that isn't japanese


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> MGS4 and KH2 improves upon their predecessors in such a way that they just deserve the top spot. Aside from the Drive Form making the game a bit easy, KH2 better than KH1 in every way, shape, and form. I also enjoyed playing it more. I originally had KH1 as my second spot until I took this fact in consideration. Similar reasoning for DMC3 placing higher than DMC1 too.
> 
> As for MGS4...well we went over this already.





The ultimate  evil of Metal Gear everybody.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> MGS4 and KH2 improves upon their predecessors in such a way that they just deserve the top spot. Aside from the Drive Form making the game a bit easy, KH2 better than KH1 in every way, shape, and form. I also enjoyed playing it more. I originally had KH1 as my second spot until I took this fact in consideration. Similar reasoning for DMC3 placing higher than DMC1 too.
> 
> As for MGS4...well we went over this already.





Zaelapolopollo said:


> Did you know that Ansem isn't Ansem at all?
> 
> And that Ocelot was a good guy all along?
> 
> And that Raiden was the lightning in that storm when IT RAINED ON THE DAY HE WAS BORN?



 Thank you Zael.

EDIT: The pic works too.


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Added top 10 fighters.


Ooo, I'm going to check it out.


Gnome said:


> Try a game that isn't japanese


I do, the ones I've played aren't worthy to be on my lists though, so that's that. San Andreas and Deus Ex is just on some other levels though of quality so they get added. ACII too.


Zaelapolopollo said:


> Did you know that Ansem isn't Ansem at all?
> 
> And that Ocelot was a good guy all along?
> 
> And that Raiden was the lightning in that storm when IT RAINED ON THE DAY HE WAS BORN?



Hey, I liked MGS4's story. It managed to tie up all of MGS2's and 3's loose ends nicely.

Only reason I don't have MGS2 higher is because....wow it's gameplay feels so fucking antiquated when I replayed it in HD. Still have fond memories of this game though. I skipped school so me and my cousin can see what was going to happen next in the game.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2012)

More critiques are coming... Oh, they are coming.


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2012)

Raidou got KOFXIII top too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2012)

I will try my hand at a 2011 list.


It's going to be tiny as hell--like your dick.


----------



## Krory (Jan 26, 2012)

>San Andreas

Bwuahahaha. Oh man...


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2012)

Krory said:


> >San Andreas
> 
> Bwuahahaha. Oh man...



You don't like San Andreas? Wow...what exactly do you like?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2012)

Furious George said:


> You just wish you were in on the bromance.
> 
> seriously tho Khris, a/s/l?







Gnome said:


> You want in? Current application fees are $10 a piece, none of the proceeds will be donated to the Make a Wish foundation.



Nah.. i am too hairy and brown for a bromance 

i just thought if i brought it up it will somehow result in me getting some naked pictures of you guys sexing  



Furious George said:


> Well this is a surprisingly solid list. Bayonetta hasn't been getting enough love in these lists and RE4 is always nice. Sonic Adventure 2 is a game I also hold dear in my heart.


yeah, i am waiting for a bayo sequal with a fury..

i wanted to put darksiders even higher cuz the game was just baws.. 



> But why is Sonic Generations so high on your list? I haven't even played that game so why would you pick it?! Live and Learn, my friend.... Live and Learn.


well, i wanted to put another sonic game; either sonic 1 or &knuckles, and i couldn't decide.. so i just put generations cuz it was recent and gave me a nostalgia shot.. you should try it; its not half bad..



> *2/3*



thanx lol, i guess did much better compared to others.. i didn't even think anyone would like my list since i don't play RPGs(except pokemon)..  though Kingdom of Almur looks promising for some reason.. 



Gnome said:


> Made a top influential list.



this list is actually perfect..


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Made a top influential list.



Pretty good list but I'm surprised and a little disappointed that you don't have FFVII on there. 

Love it or hate it, its influence on gaming was pretty huge.


----------



## Krory (Jan 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> You don't like San Andreas? Wow...what exactly do you like?



Good games.

"hurr i luv san andreas but uncharted is sooooooo boring!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2012)

Isn't Andreas that sleeping game?


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2012)

Speaking of Uncharted, how the fuck is U2 placing so high in the top 25 lists of *all time*? Or ME2 being #2 in the list?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> Speaking of Uncharted, how the fuck is U2 placing so high in the top 25 lists of *all time*?


I thought you liked interactive movies Esura.



> Or ME2 being #2 in the list?


I know right. The game probably wouldn't make your list even if it was the top 200. You're sorry but Mystic Quest deserved that 200th spot.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2012)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I thought you liked interactive movies Esura.



Only ones with terrible plots.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 26, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Only ones with terrible plots.


Implying that Uncharted's is good


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2012)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Implying that Uncharted's is good



Like I always say Uncharted's plot was perfect for what they were going for.


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2012)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I thought you liked interactive movies Esura.


I see what you did there. 



> I know right. The game probably wouldn't make your list even if it was the top 200. You're sorry but Mystic Quest deserved that 200th spot.


I'd be lying if I said I don't like ME2. I enjoyed my playthrough of it and even contemplating buying ME3 around its release instead of bargin bin but....it might place 60 at the least if I could go that far. 



Furious George said:


> Only ones with terrible plots.



So I guess I love me some Uncharted 2 then.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> I see what you did there.


Sorry but you set yourself up there after what I've heard you say about FFXIII.




> I'd be lying if I said I don't like ME2. I enjoyed my playthrough of it and even contemplating buying ME3 around its release instead of bargin bin but....it might place 60 at the least if I could go that far.


I've always wondered what you thought of ME1 since you always complained about ME2 not being an RPG. I like ME1 better myself, thought ME2 stripped away too much of the RPG elements and wasn't as complete of a game, more just a gateway to ME3. 





> So I guess I love me some Uncharted 2 then.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 26, 2012)

As I understand it, the lady who writes Uncharted also wrote for the LOK series.

I have trouble imagining it _not_ being good or at least decent.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> As I understand it, the lady who writes Uncharted also wrote for the LOK series.
> 
> I have trouble imagining it _not_ being good or at least decent.



Trust me the plot was perfectly fine for a summer blockbuster-ish kind of experience. 

WolfPrinceKoga is just having a case of the BadTastes (not usual for him so I forgive it) while Esura... well, you know.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Pretty good list but I'm surprised and a little disappointed that you don't have FFVII on there.
> 
> Love it or hate it, its influence on gaming was pretty huge.



I couldn't decide between it and Chrono Trigger.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm just hating because I'm not fond of interactive movies.


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2012)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Sorry but you set yourself up there after what I've heard you say about FFXIII.


I'm very fond of FFXIII's gameplay. I personally consider it one of the best in the series, second to FFVII.





> I've always wondered what you thought of ME1 since you always complained about ME2 not being an RPG. I like ME1 better myself, thought ME2 stripped away too much of the RPG elements and wasn't as complete of a game, more just a gateway to ME3.


I never played too much of ME1 so I never bugged about it.

ME2's classification as a RPG is possibly my biggest issue with the game that I harp on, which technically isn't a issue with the game and moreso a issue I have with it's fanbase so I'm often not negative towards the game as a whole. I do have issues with certain elements of the game though, such as being too easy, choices meaning jack shit, the mining minigame but I overall enjoyed it. Suicide Mission and the Lair of the Shadow Broker (yes I know its DLC but its part of the PS3 version I own) are the highlights of the game for sure.




>




The wankfest of U2 irks me even more than ME2 being called a RPG. I swear the way people go on about that game and it's story you'd think it was the second coming of Christ. Its a fun game but...damn.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2012)

Nathan Drake is the second coming.


----------



## Krory (Jan 26, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> As I understand it, the lady who writes Uncharted also wrote for the LOK series.
> 
> I have trouble imagining it _not_ being good or at least decent.



That's a hundred percent true.

Amy Hennig is a genius.

Just like ME2 is an RPG.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm very fond of FFXIII's gameplay. I personally consider it one of the best in the series, second to FFVII.




Really not sure if serious, on both accounts.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 26, 2012)

Krory said:


> That's a hundred percent true.
> 
> Amy Hennig is a genius.
> 
> Just like ME2 is an RPG.



I don't know anything about Mass Effect 2 so I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I don't know anything about Mass Effect 2 so I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not.



Considering Esura is the one that constantly says ME2 is not an RPG, and you're responding to Krory, I'll let you work it out from there.


----------



## Krory (Jan 26, 2012)

I was being semi-facetious because of Esua's foot-stomping policy about ME2 being called an "RPG."

You know... even by a dozen of RPG sites that also called it "RPG of the Year."


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2012)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Really not sure if serious, on both accounts.



Oh he's serious alright. Welcome to Esura.


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Oh he's serious alright. Welcome to Esura.


FFXIII's battle system being considered one of the best in the series isn't some unpopular opinion either. Same with FFVII. Its not exactly some great feat to accomplish to begin with.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 26, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Oh he's serious alright. Welcome to Esura.


I'm not new to Esura but still, this is one of the worst things I've heard him say. VII and VIII have some of the worst combat systems in the series due to the characters being blank slates outside of their limit breaks. XIII plays itself.


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2012)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I'm not new to Esura but still, this is one of the worst things I've heard him say. VII and VIII have some of the worst combat systems in the series due to the characters being blank slates outside of their limit breaks. XIII plays itself.



There are actually some slight stat variation between characters in VII but you could still build your characters any way you choose, which is why FFVII's Materia system is highly praised in the first place. I personally don't care for FFVIII's Junction system either though.

And let me see you let FFXIII play itself then. 

What do you consider the best in the series gameplay wise?

inb4ffvi


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2012)

Holding forward on a stick an tapping A isn't playing a game.


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2012)

I guess playing most JRPGs isn't playing a game either cause I could of sworn I did that for 80% of JRPGs out. 

And I pressed more buttons in FFXIII than Uncharted 2. That should tell you something.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2012)

You make this too easy brah.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 26, 2012)

FFX-2 for best combat.


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> FFX-2 for best combat.



I've always said this. FFVII, FFX, FFX-2, FFXIII, and possibly FFXIII-2 have the better battle systems in the series.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> I guess playing most JRPGs isn't playing a game either cause I could of sworn I did that for 80% of JRPGs out.
> 
> *And I pressed more buttons in FFXIII than Uncharted 2. That should tell you something.*



You counted?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> There are actually some slight stat variation between characters in VII


Not enough to really matter.



> but you could still build your characters any way you choose, which is why FFVII's Materia system is highly praised in the first place.


I don't think an RPG where you have a party having its cast be mostly blank slates should be praised at all. The characters should have some uniqueness in their gameplay. 




> What do you consider the best in the series gameplay wise?


I'd say Final Fantasy X. While eventually you can have the characters get other characters techniques its not really worth the effort so the characters stay mostly unique, you can switch your party members in and out and the sidebar that shows whose turn it'd be next was very useful. I also liked that it gave you choices in how you get your overdrive bar up.



> inb4ffvi


VI has one of the better combat systems, due to the variety of the characters special attacks, though X and I'd say maybe V as well have better gameplay than it.

If you want to continue this discussion, respond to this in the FF thread.


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> And I pressed more buttons in FFXIII than Uncharted 2. That should tell you something.



That you were doing it wrong because you didn't need to press a damn button in FFXIII since everything gets steamrolled.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> *FFXIII's battle system* being considered one of the *best in the series.*



I puked in my mouth slightly.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 27, 2012)

Furious George said:


> but you were only following that Khris clown's poor example.



Who? **


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 27, 2012)

i bet esura is a fat japanese guy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2012)

My list is so good, you guys should copy it.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2012)

I made a top soundtrack list, it's objectively the best. As per my infallible word.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2012)

I can't even remember the soundtracks to anything to put together a fucking list.

FFVI, Chrono Trigger, Breath of Fire? Shit, it's all too much!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2012)

That's just your old age.


----------



## Esura (Jan 27, 2012)

Goova said:


> i bet esura is a fat japanese guy



But I'm not a fat Japanese guy.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 27, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I made a top soundtrack list, it's objectively the best. As per my infallible word.



Lack of Xenogears and Chrono Cross is horrifying. Have you not played those games?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Lack of Xenogears and Chrono Cross is horrifying. Have you not played those games?



Not Xenogears, I was thinking about putting Chrono Cross on the list.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> But I'm not a fat Japanese guy.



well you never know what you're talking about, why change now.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 27, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Not Xenogears, I was thinking about putting Chrono Cross on the list.



Decided to show you how its done, Brome.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2012)

Street Fighter...Nope.jpg


And Bastion has the best soundtrack ever made.


----------



## Esura (Jan 27, 2012)

Gnome, you must put Nier in your list.

EDIT: Street Fighter II? That's an odd choice. Figured you'd put Alpha 3 or 3rd Strike.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2012)

It is, at #4 no less.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 27, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Street Fighter...Nope.jpg
> 
> 
> And Bastion has the best soundtrack ever made.



Wait, what? SF II had a great soundtrack.  

And I have never played this Bastion. The price you pay for mentioning games I have never played is 1 letter grade down on your next list.



Esura said:


> EDIT: Street Fighter II? That's an odd choice. Figured you'd put Alpha 3 or 3rd Strike.



I know there is probably better versions of the SF tracks on the later installments but don't feel like listening through them. I just went with the original SF to save time.


----------



## Esura (Jan 27, 2012)

Gnome said:


> It is, at #4 no less.


Yous a good person now.



Furious George said:


> I know there is probably better versions of the SF tracks on the later installments but don't feel like listening through them. I just went with the original SF to save time.



As much as I don't care for 3rd Strike gameplay wise, mostly due to parries, I consider its soundtrack to be the best in the series.

And that opening. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cj9wkNnFfGA[/YOUTUBE]

And character select theme. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByBzpvusHe8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh George, I think you're starting to lose touch, turning into CMX.


----------



## Esura (Jan 27, 2012)

But CMX is funny though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 27, 2012)

Added in top 10 soundtracks and storyline.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm a role model. I can only hope and pray that more kids follow in my footsteps of quality RPGing.


----------



## Esura (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow, you have Fate/Stay Night in both of your lists too, just in different orders than mine.

I love it. Best Visual Novel ever...granted I haven't played that many though that isn't either on DS or made by Type Moon.


----------



## Esura (Jan 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm a role model. I can only hope and pray that more kids follow in my footsteps of quality RPGing.



I like you as a poster but...what quality RPGing? You haven't played any RPG after 1998 old man.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2012)

I've played mroe RPGs than you've ever played with your own penis.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> Wow, you have Fate/Stay Night in both of your lists too, just in different orders than mine.
> 
> I love it. Best Visual Novel ever...granted I haven't played that many though that isn't either on DS or made by Type Moon.



I like a story about a war involving 7 mythological figures duking it out to the death. And I'm dead serious about Umineko taking the top spot for soundtracks.


I mean when you got tracks like these.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p85zQLOMlUY[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAKkw71ff3U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_UHO60tkdg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Jan 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I've played mroe RPGs than you've ever played with your own penis.



Fascinating.

+100 points


----------



## Esura (Jan 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I've played mroe RPGs than you've ever played with your own penis.


Ok, I'll admit I laughed out loud on this one. 



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I like a story about a war involving 7 mythological figures duking it out to the death. And I'm dead serious about Umineko taking the top spot for soundtracks.
> 
> 
> I mean when you got tracks like these.
> ...



Wait...this plays in Umineko? This sounds super badass.

How many Umineko games are there? I keep hearing about Higurashi this and Higurashi no something that and it sounds like a lot of them.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> Wait...this plays in Umineko? This sounds super badass.
> 
> How many Umineko games are there? I keep hearing about Higurashi this and Higurashi no something that and it sounds like a lot of them.



2 games, Umineko No Naku koro Ni (which has the first 4 episodes), and UNNKN: Chiru (which has episodes 5-8, concluding the story)

The games are awesome. But the episodes are loooooonnng.


----------



## Esura (Jan 27, 2012)

Wait, so I don't have to play the other Higurashi games to understand this?

I'm interested now....

That PS3 version looks so good but there is no chance in hell of it getting localized.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> Wait, so I don't have to play the other Higurashi games to understand this?
> 
> I'm interested now....
> 
> That PS3 version looks so good but there is no chance in hell of it getting localized.



Not particularly, even though Higurashi is part of Umineko's universe. You could just watch the anime since it sums it up enough. The only character from Higurashi that plays a big role in Umineko is Bernkastel.


----------



## Esura (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok then, I'll check out Umineko once I finish FFXIII-2 and get good with Natsu in SCV.

That seems to be the more popular one too. I hope I'll get used to that shitty artwork though.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 27, 2012)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I'm not new to Esura but still, this is one of the worst things I've heard him say. VII and VIII have some of the worst combat systems in the series due to the characters being blank slates outside of their limit breaks. XIII plays itself.



So do you also hate FF3? Characters have zero uniqueness in that game. They don't even have names. 

Materia system is pretty simple but it has a lot you can do with it. Some really cool combinations (some over-powered). Even if you don't like it, saying it's the worst in the series is an exaggeration. 13 gets that honor with 8 being a very close second.


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2012)

Look, there goes the point.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 27, 2012)

Badalight said:


> So do you also hate FF3? Characters have zero uniqueness in that game. They don't even have names.



Different time, different standards, different expectations...


----------



## Badalight (Jan 27, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Different time, different standards, different expectations...



That's true, but it still has everything he hates about 7. I've talked to wpk about this before though.


----------



## Esura (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey Raidou, you and I charted as one of the biggest fanboys of Fate/Stay Night on this site. I think I beat you by seven points, but I did more lists than you as well I believe.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 28, 2012)

Esura said:


> Hey Raidou, you and I charted as one of the biggest fanboys of Fate/Stay Night on this site. I think I beat you by seven points, but I did more lists than you as well I believe.





Looks like I'm #2 for Persona 2: EP, I out beat Zen by like 13 points.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 28, 2012)

Is anyone else writing reviews for the games on your lists?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 28, 2012)

The ones on my lists, yes.


----------



## Esura (Jan 28, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Looks like I'm #2 for Persona 2: EP, I out beat Zen by like 13 points.


Waver and his Servant is so awesome.

I wish I could play Persona 2: EP. Have yet to beat IS and I have yet to find a decent bid for it. I fucked up and lost a bid on it on Ebay, mint condition, by a fucking dollar something. Came to like 52 bucks.



Furious George said:


> Is anyone else writing reviews for the games on your lists?



I was planning on doing so on Monday. I'm going to review my top 25s first then I'll work my way down.

Although seeing the lists on there, its nice to know I'm not the only person who thinks extremely highly of MGS4 though. My review of it is going to make you and Zael puke.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 28, 2012)

Esura said:


> I was planning on doing so on Monday. I'm going to review my top 25s first then I'll work my way down.
> 
> Although seeing the lists on there, its nice to know I'm not the only person who thinks extremely highly of MGS4 though. My review of it is going to make you and Zael puke.



In all likeliehood I won't read it. I just played a great game and don't want to rage.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 29, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Is anyone else writing reviews for the games on your lists?



No. Writing is boring if I'm not creating something.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 29, 2012)

Your face is boring.


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2012)

What is this great game you speak of? FFXIII-2 ain't out here yet.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 29, 2012)

played the demo, battle system is jsut as bad as last game.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> What is this great game you speak of? FFXIII-2 ain't out here yet.



You be's trolling mang. And no, he played some mediocre Zelda game called Majora's Mask. With stupid transformations and big moons with faces.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Is anyone else writing reviews for the games on your lists?



I would but I see little point in it. Maybe when I finish all of my Mass Effect playthroughs but... still, what's the point?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 29, 2012)

Ah, so thats it Gnome. It was never about the transformations, you just had nightmares about the moon


----------



## Gnome (Jan 29, 2012)

You're not my psychologist, I hope.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 29, 2012)

Gnome said:


> You be's trolling mang. And no, he played some mediocre Zelda game called Majora's Mask. With stupid transformations and big moons with faces.



Coming from the guy with Darksiders on his Top 25. 

Seriously tho, I wish Legend of Zelda ripped off more games. 



Krory said:


> I would but I see little point in it. Maybe when I finish all of my Mass Effect playthroughs but... still, what's the point?



It makes you feel smart.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 29, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Coming from the guy with Darksiders on his Top 25.
> 
> Seriously tho, I wish Legend of Zelda ripped off more games.



They should rip off that one with the voices.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 29, 2012)

Gnome said:


> They should rip off that one with the voices.



I just hope they wouldn't rip off ones with these like cheap cliche 90's "dark demon" voices that sound sort of like Mortal Kombat only its SUPPOSED to be serious?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 29, 2012)

Gnome said:


> They should rip off that one with the voices.


It'd feel weird to hear Link speak. The expectations would be set so high I'm not sure anyone could live up to them.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 29, 2012)

^ Everyone but link, that much is a given.

@Jorge Pfft, yeah, totally. It's not like Zelda voices are always bad, sometimes its fun to listen in on stroke victims.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

Furious George said:


> It makes you feel smart.



No. It makes me feel dumb to perpetuate the idea that people on that site would actually casually browse video game reviews and happen upon mine.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 29, 2012)

Gnome said:


> @Jorge Pfft, yeah, totally. It's not like Zelda voices are always bad, sometimes its fun to listen in on stroke victims.



You think it would be funner if the stroke victims did the gurgling thing in the back of the throat? To sound demonic and serious-business? I want suggestions from you.

Its a given that Link should have long old man hair.

*Krory:* Dude, you'd be surprised. People ARE lame enough to read stuff from other people... I know I do.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 29, 2012)

Idk. When it comes to stroke victims I like the ones that do the Lego games. They're pretty good.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

But think about this, Georgina: Those same people out there will probably end up reading Esua's reviews as well.

I don't want that kind of association.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 29, 2012)

Smoking weed would be more productive in my mind.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 29, 2012)

Time for bed. Gotta wrap stuff up.



Gnome said:


> Idk. When it comes to stroke victims I like the ones that do the Lego games. They're pretty good.



You're a doody head and War is never coming back.  Nice fencing with you.



Krory said:


> But think about this, Georgina: Those same people out there will probably end up reading Esua's reviews as well.
> 
> I don't want that kind of association.



Haha, "Georgina".


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> But think about this, Georgina: Those same people out there will probably end up reading Esua's reviews as well.
> 
> I don't want that kind of association.



Like your reviews going to be so much better Kory. 

But in all seriousness, I enjoy...well _did_ enjoy reviewing games at one time, although many of my older reviews leaned towards the too long side sometimes though....and only people at school read them.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 31, 2012)

Also my most anticipated list has been updated.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 31, 2012)

Metroid Prime for top FPS?


----------



## Furious George (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah, sure, why not?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 31, 2012)

It's as much an FPS as Skyrim is with a bow.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 31, 2012)

...Is that *Revengeance* I see on your Anticipated Games list....?

I assume it's only on there as you're looking forward to it in a perverse, "I wonder how many nuns that out-of-control bus will run over" way?


----------



## Furious George (Jan 31, 2012)

Gnome said:


> It's as much an FPS as Skyrim is with a bow.



 That's pretty true but its technically an FPS so if you's all raw about it I'll gladly come down to Bent Armpit, Oregon and handle things.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 31, 2012)

Well Coolsville sounds like a place that harbors prostitutes


----------



## Furious George (Jan 31, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> ...Is that *Revengeance* I see on your Anticipated Games list....?
> 
> I assume it's only on there as you're looking forward to it in a perverse, "I wonder how many nuns that out-of-control bus will run over" way?



Whose list? You surely don't see that on my list.  

That being said though I was close to being excited for that game when I saw it going full-retard (whereas MGS4 was still trying to hold up some pretense of smartness) and heard Platinum Games is involved. At the very least it may turn out to be fun mindless action schlock.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like fun. I'll post mine when I get it set up.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 31, 2012)

Zelda Wii-U on your most anticipated? Really!?

I didn't know we could make up games that don't exist to put on our lists.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 31, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Zelda Wii-U on your most anticipated? Really!?
> 
> I didn't know we could make up games that don't exist to put on our lists.





What are you on about Oregonian? We all know that a Wii-U Zelda game is going to be made and I'm anticipating it because its better then Darksiders II. Why such a sandy vagina today?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 31, 2012)

Looking at the more general lists, I decided to check this out.



FFXII is really fucking high.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 31, 2012)

^ Why is FFVIII above IX though? Why is Xenogears below KH II? 

Is that list some kind of funhouse? Do they do the trick using mirrors?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 31, 2012)

A lot of people do not like 9 because of artstyle

It's like the #1 reason I've found in my history of rpg info searching


----------



## zenieth (Jan 31, 2012)

Sort of like how WW received a hell of a lot of flack after that Gamecube demo of adult serious looking Link


----------



## Gnome (Jan 31, 2012)

Furious George said:


> What are you on about Oregonian? *We all know that a Wii-U Zelda game is going to be made* and I'm anticipating it because its better then Darksiders II. Why such a sandy vagina today?



Not if Miyamoto dies first.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Also my most anticipated list has been updated.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 31, 2012)

FF8 being high on the list makes me cringe.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 1, 2012)

My list if anyone's interested


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm very disappointed in you.  

I don't see that Guts' Revenge game or whatever it was for (I think) the Dreamcast on your list.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 1, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I'm very disappointed in you.
> 
> I don't see that Guts' Revenge game or whatever it was for (I think) the Dreamcast on your list.



It's a good game but it did have it's shortcomings such as being extremely short and fucking annoying when fighting indoors since you couldn't use the Dragonslayer.

I looked for the PS2 one but it wasn't there otherwise it would have been on my list


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 1, 2012)

Well alright then. All is forgiven.


----------



## Papissama (Feb 2, 2012)

Berserkhawk z said:


> I looked for the PS2 one but it wasn't there otherwise it would have been on my list



 is waiting to be ranked


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 2, 2012)

My awesome list


----------



## Badalight (Feb 2, 2012)

Squall Leonhart said:


> My awesome list



Saw final fantasy 8 as #1.

Stopped reading list.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 2, 2012)

Badalight said:


> Saw final fantasy 8 as #1.
> 
> Stopped reading list.



Awwww..


----------



## zenieth (Feb 2, 2012)

Badalight aint got no excuse

He's got "my cripple can't be this cute" in his top 25


----------



## Furious George (Feb 2, 2012)

Squall Leonhart said:


> My awesome list



Brilliant. I especially found your Top Storyline list to be an entertaining read. 

Now make your real lists.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 2, 2012)

I've been waiting a couple of days for an e-mail verification for my account on this site. Oh well, it's probably not even worth it if they don't want be to post my tops.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 2, 2012)

Falcon said:


> I've been waiting a couple of days for an e-mail verification for my account on this site. Oh well, it's probably not even worth it if they don't want be to post my tops.



Never heard of anyone having a problem with it. 

Did you check your Junk Mail? Sometimes verification emails end up there.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

Email is usually instantaneous, this isn't '95.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 2, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Brilliant. I especially found your Top Storyline list to be an entertaining read.
> 
> Now make your real lists.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 2, 2012)

my top 19 the ones i can remember right now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2012)

It stinks!

It stinks!

It stinks!


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It stinks!
> 
> It stinks!
> 
> It stinks!



Go back to playing with your sticks and stones.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2012)

YOU STINK! 

I'm not even that old, guys.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It stinks!
> 
> It stinks!
> 
> It stinks!



Yes, Mr. CMX, everything stinks.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It stinks!
> 
> It stinks!
> 
> It stinks!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2012)

Well, I mean, let's look at this objectively here:

You got Skyrim as #1 of all time. *All time*. 
You have a Grand Theft Auto game in the top 10.
You got a hard-on for Elder Scrolls so you're obviously bias.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well, I mean, let's look at this objectively here:
> 
> You got Skyrim as #1 of all time. *All time*.
> You have a Grand Theft Auto game in the top 10.
> You got a hard-on for Elder Scrolls so you're obviously bias.


oh sure ,i first played a TES back on 2006(Oblivion) all found it very addictive and spent hundreds of hours on it and game like those are worth every penny.

GTA: SA is one of the best game i played and it was also very addictive.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2012)

You crazy.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 2, 2012)

And you Old


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2012)

Go back to preschool.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 2, 2012)

Go back to your retirement home

In florida

filled with cats

and those damned kids on your precious lawn.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2012)

You better take the bass out of your tone, sonny, before I go upside your head with my manliness.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 2, 2012)

is that what you call your walking cane now?

d'awwwww


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2012)

It's not even big enough to be considered a walking cane.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 2, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Badalight aint got no excuse
> 
> He's got "my cripple can't be this cute" in his top 25



What



Squall Leonhart said:


> Awwww..


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 2, 2012)

Papissama said:


> is waiting to be ranked



Thank you good sir 

My new list awaits then


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2012)

I should make a top 10 handheld list or something.

That would be easy.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 2, 2012)

Badalight said:


> What



I think he's talking about Katawa Shoujo?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I should make a top 10 handheld list or something.
> 
> That would be easy.



Handhelds suck. Not even having a 3DS changes my opinion on that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2012)

Handhelds don't have the greatest exclusives to be sure. Almost all of my top PSP games are Playstation ports.


And that's just pathetic.



However, they do have good stuff sometimes. Like Radiant Historia was cool, though they really didn't use time travel that well in that game.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 2, 2012)

The PSP has some really stand out handheld games.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

Games I'd probably rather see on a console.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 2, 2012)

Berserkhawk z said:


> I think he's talking about Katawa Shoujo?



Oh, I thought he was talking about my list.

How are the berserk games btw?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 2, 2012)

Badalight said:


> Oh, I thought he was talking about my list.
> 
> How are the berserk games btw?



Really good, the Dreamcast one has it's flaws but it's pretty fun, if a bit on the short side. I also don't know if Michael Bell was the best choice to voice Guts.

The PS2 game is amazing, it has everything you would want in a Berserk game, good controls instant death strikes, you actually feel the momentum of each of Guts swings. Sadly it never got an english release, so i had to import it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Games I'd probably rather see on a console.


 Games I'd rather see on the PC.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Games I'd rather see on the PC.



Unlike YOU, I support the corporate overlords that restrict creativity in developers by buying games.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 2, 2012)

Have to redo mines... just finish the Muv-luv series (well the important 3) and by god.. some of the finest storytelling I have ever read


----------



## Badalight (Feb 3, 2012)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Really good, the Dreamcast one has it's flaws but it's pretty fun, if a bit on the short side. I also don't know if Michael Bell was the best choice to voice Guts.
> 
> The PS2 game is amazing, it has everything you would want in a Berserk game, good controls instant death strikes, you actually feel the momentum of each of Guts swings. Sadly it never got an english release, so i had to import it



You can read japanese?


----------



## Byrd (Feb 3, 2012)

I've been wanting to play Black/Matrix Zero on the Gameboy advance for a while.. and the Handhelds do have some great titles.. Jean D Arc and VC 2 were excellent


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 3, 2012)

Badalight said:


> You can read japanese?



I'm teaching myself at the moment but i couldn't when i first bought it, only took a little trial and error to figure some things out.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 13, 2012)

I think I need to play more games, and my rankings are always going to change.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 13, 2012)

Falcon said:


> I think I need to play more games, and my rankings are always going to change.



SS is #3 on your list? Have you played the other Zelda's?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

Zelda III, baby.

In the house!


----------



## Falcon (Feb 13, 2012)

Now that I think about it I feel like I did put Skyward Sword up too high.

But yeah I've played a link to the past, ocarina of time, wind waker, and twilight princess.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 22, 2012)

Hey, what does necro mean?

Anyway, now that I have played Portal 2, Chrono Trigger and Legend of Zelda: ALttP I'm definitely going to have to edit my top 25.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 22, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Hey, what does necro mean?
> 
> Anyway, now that I have played Portal 2, Chrono Trigger and Legend of Zelda: ALttP I'm definitely going to have to edit my top 25.


MM needs to find a place in there too

Xenogears and FF Tactics cost way too much on Amazon:

Haven't had any games make my list recently, last new one was Skyrim.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 22, 2012)

Every time I see this site I read it as Eunuch.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 23, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> MM needs to find a place in there too



Does it? 



> Xenogears and FF Tactics cost way too much on Amazon:



Download, PSN.



Gnome said:


> Every time I see this site I read it as Eunuch.



Same here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2012)

waiting to edit my 2012 list.. Borderlands 2 will top it man 

unless i play farcry 3 though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 23, 2012)

Boy, I sure want show off my Unik tastes.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 23, 2012)

Because facebook is such a great site and idea.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 23, 2012)

Khris said:


> waiting to edit my 2012 list.. Borderlands 2 will top it man
> 
> unless i play farcry 3 though.



Heard good things about Borderlands 2. 



Hatifnatten said:


> Because facebook is such a great site and idea.


 
Well facebook is undeniably a great idea.  I don't see how it-Oh I get it, you're a "rebel"!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2012)

did my 2012 list:-

01- Pokemon Black 2 and White 2
02- Borderlands 2
03- Journey
04- Resident Evil 6
05- Soul Calibur V
06- Sonic 4: Episode II
07- Lollipop Chainsaw
08- Code of Princess
09- Dead or Alive 5
10- New Super Mario Bros 2

Games yet to play but interested in: Darksiders II, Dishonored, Farycry 3


----------



## Gnome (Dec 31, 2012)

I was thinking about doing a big exhausted series of threads on here for GOTY. Instead you'll just be getting my top 5 games.

1. Persona 4 The Golden
2. The Walking Dead
3. Asura's Wrath
4. Fez
5. Darksiders 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2012)

damn i still wanna play Persona 4 Arena


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 31, 2012)

Ive played a ton of games this year, way more then usual, but most of them are not the big games after june. Ps3 disc reader broke so i cant play big games. Stuck with Borderlands 2 and some other games I played or know I will love even though havent played them. Fk


----------



## Gnome (Dec 31, 2012)

A lot of the best games this year were download games at least. Like Fez, Mark of the Ninja, Journey, The Walking Dead, and Trials Evolution; to name a few.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2012)

Goova said:


> Ive played a ton of games this year, way more then usual, but most of them are not the big games after june. Ps3 disc reader broke so i cant play big games. Stuck with Borderlands 2 and some other games I played or know I will love even though havent played them. Fk



Borderlands 2 is all you need brother 

you might wanna try out journey as well.. such a beautiful game.. can't remember the last time a game had such an impact on me...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 31, 2012)

Gnome said:


> A lot of the best games this year were download games at least. Like Fez, Mark of the Ninja, Journey, The Walking Dead, and Trials Evolution; to name a few.





Khris said:


> Borderlands 2 is all you need brother
> 
> you might wanna try out journey as well.. such a beautiful game.. can't remember the last time a game had such an impact on me...



Cant download mark of the ninja, i have a ps3. Idk about fez, journey is lame as hell, never heard of trial.

Spent 8 straight days in the first 2 weeks of borderlands 2 release playing it(meaning 8 full days of game time on one character, all played, not afk). Im taking a break for like a year, i burnt out too hard


----------



## Furious George (Dec 31, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I was thinking about doing a big exhausted series of threads on here for GOTY. Instead you'll just be getting my top 5 games.
> 
> 1. Persona 4 The Golden
> 2. The Walking Dead
> ...



Asura's Wrath is way too high.



Goova said:


> Ive played a ton of games this year, way more then usual, but most of them are not the big games after june. *Ps3 disc reader broke so i cant play big games.* Stuck with Borderlands 2 and some other games I played or know I will love even though havent played them. Fk



Welcome to the club.



Goova said:


> *journey is lame as hell*





Maybe your disc reader broke for a reason... perhaps God is trying to teach you good taste.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2012)

Journey is a perfect way to show why games need to excel in presentation.. Atmosphere is very important to make the player get sucked in the universe of the game.. so when you're done with it, you still have those wonderful memories to remember that universe by..


----------



## KidTony (Dec 31, 2012)

FG, i'll have to dock you some points for that Bayoneta pick.

Pretty epic list, but when i got to that i was lol no


----------



## KidTony (Dec 31, 2012)

Goova said:


> *Cant download mark of the ninja*, i have a ps3. Idk about fez, journey is lame as hell, never heard of trial.
> 
> Spent 8 straight days in the first 2 weeks of borderlands 2 release playing it(meaning 8 full days of game time on one character, all played, not afk). Im taking a break for like a year, i burnt out too hard



Yes you can, you have a computer.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 31, 2012)

KidTony said:


> FG, i'll have to dock you some points for that Bayoneta pick.
> 
> Pretty epic list, but when i got to that i was lol no



I regret nothing.  Bayonetta was just that good.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 31, 2012)

Journey is crap. You do NOTHING but walk and jump. GAME. GAME. GAME.

WHERES THE GAMEPLAY

sorry, jumping in sand gets as old in a video game as fast as it does in real life. Sure its pretty and a good soundtrack, but it has no gameplay. I can create better gameplay on rpgmaker


----------



## Furious George (Dec 31, 2012)

Khris said:


> Journey is a perfect way to show why games need to excel in presentation.. Atmosphere is very important to make the player get sucked in the universe of the game.. so when you're done with it, you still have those wonderful memories to remember that universe by..



Nuh-uh 

GAME. GAME. GAME. GAME. GAME. GAME.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 31, 2012)

GAME GAME GAME


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2012)

Goova said:


> Journey is crap. You do NOTHING but walk and jump. GAME. GAME. GAME.
> 
> WHERES THE GAMEPLAY
> 
> sorry, jumping in sand gets as old in a video game as fast as it does in real life. Sure its pretty and a good soundtrack, but it has no gameplay. I can create better gameplay on rpgmaker



the gameplay is the journey itself.. its artistic gameplay.. or unless you'd think the game would be much better with 20+ weapons or magic spells


----------



## Gnome (Dec 31, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Asura's Wrath is way too high.



Game surprised me, for that I give it some cred.


----------



## KidTony (Dec 31, 2012)

I got mixed fillings about Journey. On one hand it was incredibly pretty (both visual and soundwise) and told an emotionally engaging story, but was much to short and lacked any serious gameplay elements to justify its $15 price tag. IGN gave it game of the year, but there were imo much better games out this year.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 1, 2013)

Khris said:


> the gameplay is the journey itself.. its artistic gameplay.. or unless you'd think the game would be much better with 20+ weapons or magic spells





KidTony said:


> I got mixed fillings about Journey. On one hand it was incredibly pretty (both visual and soundwise) and told an emotionally engaging story, but was much to short and lacked any serious gameplay elements to justify its $15 price tag. IGN gave it game of the year, but there were imo much better games out this year.




I hate art so anything that comes close to it is retarded and stupid, but thats just me. IGN is stupid, they gave an art piece goty


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2013)

i wouldn't call it groundbreaking or even GOTY.. however, blockbuster games could learn a lot from the presentation..


----------



## Gnome (Jan 1, 2013)

Goova said:


> *I hate art* so anything that comes close to it is retarded and stupid, but thats just me. IGN is stupid, they gave an art piece goty



I hate you. 

But yeah, Journey wouldn't be my first choice.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 1, 2013)

I wouldn't give Journey GOTY either but it was without question groundbreaking. I can totally see why someone else would consider it GOTY material.

--------------------------- 

I keep trying to add to my top 25 but it doesn't feel right to change it.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2013)

I wish I'd played enough video games to make a good list.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 1, 2013)

^Take a break from movies for a while and play more games.  I find you have to balance out the hobbies in order to become a _proper_ nerd.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 1, 2013)

made an account



the all time top 25 is still not definitive. Probably left out some and the order could change by the minute if I start thinking hard about it.

the 2012 list:

1. Hotline Miami
2. The Walking Dead
3. Closure
4. Mark of the Ninja
5. Lone Survivor
6. Dear Esther
7. Dishonored
8. PlanetSide 2
9. Spec Ops: The Line
10. FTL: Faster Than Light



KidTony said:


> I got mixed fillings about Journey. On one hand it was incredibly pretty (both visual and soundwise) and told an emotionally engaging story, *but was much to short and lacked any serious gameplay elements to justify its $15 price tag*. IGN gave it game of the year, but there were imo much better games out this year.



let's say it provides you with an unforgettable, fun experience, then should those things you listed even matter? This reminds me of that YT dude  who complained about the VGA noms and said something like "I'm sure Journey is fine, maybe a 9/10 game, but compared to BL2 it lacks content".

GTA games, Borderlands etc have potentially 100+ hours in them, yet I sure as hell had more fun with games like Portal or Sword & Sorcery EP for ex. Quality > quantity.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 1, 2013)

Furious George said:


> ^Take a break from movies for a while and play more games.  I find you have to balance out the hobbies in order to become a _proper_ nerd.



Don't tell him that. Kingdom Hearts is a waste of time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2013)

Furious George said:


> I wouldn't give Journey GOTY either but it was without question groundbreaking. I can totally see why someone else would consider it GOTY material.
> 
> ---------------------------



i can feel ya.. though for me to call it groundbreaking than it would mean that the game would be longer and bigger, with much more environments to explore.. 



> I keep trying to add to my top 25 but it doesn't feel right to change it.



play the old games again to find flaws in them.. it helps


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Furious George (Jan 2, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> made an account
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That top 25 is looking pretty "Valve" to me. Respect. 

Also, agree with the other paragraphs.



Gnome said:


> Don't tell him that. Kingdom Hearts is a waste of time.



Stunna is still young and hopefully not set in all his taste. I'm hoping if he plays more games he'll come to regret that Sora set.



Khris said:


> i can feel ya.. though for me to call it groundbreaking than it would mean that the game would be longer and bigger, with much more environments to explore..



I'm not sure that a game being groundbreaking should have anything to do with length and quantity of content. Journey is groundbreaking because it creates (like you just said) immersion much better than most game while using far less components than those same games.



> play the old games again to find flaws in them.. it helps



No. 


Everyone from the movie rate thread is popping in. 

This list is pretty Japanese. Too Japanese._ We_ won the war. You racist.


----------



## 115 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'll probably make a top list of 2012 and then move some games from one list to the other. Not too happy with having FC3 and AC3 on my top 25 but can't think of anything to replace them at the moment.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 3, 2013)

Your list is almost as compatible to mine as FG's which automatically makes you pretty cool in my book.


----------



## 115 (Jan 3, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Your list is almost as compatible to mine as FG's which automatically makes you pretty cool in my book.



I'll probably be rearranging it a bit tomorrow, feels like it's missing something, but I can't think what it is. Also probably going to add what I'm looking forward to next year. State of Decay can't come soon enough. 

Why is my avatar black, I've tried two different JPG's. 

At times like these I wish I had a PS3 though. See you have "The Last Guardian" on your list and it makes me sad that I won't get to play it...nor will I get to play "The Last Of Us" dammit.  

At least I have Watchdogs to look forward to. Maybe DAIII if it doesn't completely suck.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 22, 2013)

I finally found the balls to edit my Top 25. 

- I have replaced _*Portal*_'s spot for_ *Portal 2*_ at #13. 

- _*Mass Effect 2*_ has made the list at #25.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 22, 2013)

Yet still no Majora's Mask


----------



## Furious George (Feb 23, 2013)

Sorry. I can't find a place to put MM or ALTTP.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 29, 2013)

This list makes me sad.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 30, 2013)

Figure I would make a list, and here it is!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 1, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> This list makes me sad.


At least FFXIII isn't in the top 25(both Golden Sun and Legend of Dragoon are ahead of it). There is still some hope for the world, despite FFVIII and KHII being in the top 10-15.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 1, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> This list makes me sad.



That's actually a pretty good list. I mean, my expectations of the gaming community is to basically put FF13 at number 10 or something, and a bunch of other games that were not as great much higher. There's only a few that don't deserve  to be in the top 25 there. Order is just whatever because theres too many people for the order to be great


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 1, 2013)

Minzara said:


> Figure I would make a list, and here it is!



Heavy rain? Blood roar? MGR:R?


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 1, 2013)

I've edited mine since a year ago so here, critique.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 1, 2013)

Goova said:


> I've edited mine since a year ago so here, critique.


A much more solid list then I ever thought you'd have. Its kind of odd that you have both Golden Sun and GS: The Lost Age and two Pokemon games though. I don't mind multiple games from the same series but The Lost Age was more a continuation of the original than a true sequel and for Pokemon, its the kind of series where you if you're going to put it on the list, you just pick one. Thats just me though. I love both series, especially Golden Sun, so don't get me wrong, I just find it a bit weird.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 1, 2013)

Yeah I can understand that, its just that both generations/games, including fire emblem, are just that memorable and nostalgic.

Edit: Actually, I like that logic, so I will replace Golden sun 2 with LBP.


----------



## Maycara (May 2, 2013)

Goova said:


> Heavy rain? Blood roar? MGR:R?




Damn straight!

Heavy Rain - Impacted me on several levels, that finger cutting scene still sticks with me today. It had it faults but overall it was an amazing experience for me.

Bloody Roar 3 - Me and my friends played this fighting game to death and I think its HORRIBLY underrated. I think its a extremely good fighting game. 4 not so much...

MGR:R - I really like the game, some people disliked it but I haven't had so much fun playing a game in a long time, story could have been better which is why it's lower on the list. However, the combat was amazing.


----------

